# gerät für alaska?



## Jungmefoangler (1. November 2003)

hiho!
ich möchte wahrscheinlich nächstes jahr nach alaska.ca.5 wochen.
aber was brauch ich für ruten ,schnur usw.....
ich hab in canada mit ner sensor-z geangelt(7-45g)
die wird jawohl zu klein sein...ich hab ne 8ter einhand und ne 8-10 zweihandfliegenrute.die gehen ja.aber was für spinnruten,welche könnt ihr empfehlen ,müssen ja ganz schön was aushalten  dake schonmal.


----------



## ThomasL (3. November 2003)

Hallo Jungmefoangler

fürs schwere Spinnangeln Rute Lamiglass "Kenai King" mit Multirolle z.B. Ambassadeur 7000 C


----------



## Jungmefoangler (3. November 2003)

also auf jedenfall mutli nech?dann muss ich das vorher nochma üben  wie teuer ist denn die rute?und was fürn wurfgewicht?


----------



## ThomasL (3. November 2003)

Die Rute kosten $ 260.--, es ist aber die Kenai Force, ich hab vorher den Typ verwechselt. Sie ist 2,70m lang und hat ein Wurfgewicht von 1 - 3 oz. = knapp 100 g. Muss aber soviel ich weiss direkt bei lamiglas.com bestellt werden. Eine Multirolle würde ich auf jeden Fall nehmen.


----------



## Jungmefoangler (3. November 2003)

ok danke erstmal.


----------



## Dxlfxn (3. November 2003)

@jungmefoangler
Nimm das Gerät, welches du auf Vancouver Island benutzt hast.
Es sind die gleichen Fische, die du dort beangelst und man muß
sein Gerät nicht auf 80pfünder abstellen. Diese Fische beißen auch
nicht jeden Tag. Von hunderttausenden von Angelrn werden im
Jahr 10 oder 15 Fische dieser Klasse gefangen. Stell dich auf die
Realitäten ein. Die liegen bei Fischen zwischen 25 und 40 Pfund. Um einen großen King zu bezwingen, braucht es nicht nur starkes Gerät, auch das Glück, das der Fisch sich im Freiwasser ausdrillen läßt. 

Stationärrollen erster Qualität mit 20er Fireline - oder 45 Monofil
und Spinnruten der Klasse 40 bis 80g Wurfgewicht. Dazu eine zweite Rute und Rolle, wie du sie auch zum Mefoangeln benutzt sind schon in Ordnung. Ich habe in diesem Jahr 40 Pfünder mit meiner Meforute und einer 3000er Shimano  mit 12er Fireline gefangen.

Die Multis sind zum Spinnfischen für den nicht daran gewöhnten Angler schwierig, insbesondere mit den starken Schnüren. Eine Multi ist bei Angelmethoden, die ein Ablaufen der Schnur erfordern, wie z.B. Bottombouncing, Hot-Shot fischen günstig - aber nicht zwingend erforderlich.
Du willst ja sicher auch nicht für alles eigenes Gerät mitschleppen.


----------



## Jungmefoangler (3. November 2003)

danke dolfin #h


----------



## Sockeye (11. November 2003)

Ich weiss nicht woher Dolfin immer seine Zahlen hernimmt :q 

Am Kenai werden täglich (während des Late-Runs) Chinooks zwischen 60-80pf gelandet.

Aber nicht vom Ufer aus. Das kannste vergessen. Ich habe mal einen Angler beobachtet, der mit schwerem Gerät am Ufer mit einem solchen Brocken kämpfte...der Fisch hat lässig gewonnen.:q 

Für die dicken Kings solltest Du das Geld für 2-3 Charters auf dem Kenai investieren, da ist eine hochwertige Ausrüstung inbegriffen und statistisch gesehen fast eine Fanggarantie.
Daher brauchst Du auch keine spezielle Ausrüstung für die Kenai-Kings.

Für die Sockeyes und die Silver reicht eine 80-100g WG Spinnrute, 40 lbs Mono und eine stabile Stationärrolle, mehr würde ich nicht mitschleppen.

Falls es Dich auf die Kenai-Peninsula verschlägt, kann ich Dir gerne Tipps geben wo und wann man abseits der Massen gut angeln kann, ohne ein Vermögen für Guides auszugeben.


----------



## gismowolf (11. November 2003)

Hallo Sockeye !
Mein Sohn Martin sich vor zwei Jahren einen Traum erfüllt und war
drei Wochen in Alaska mit Freunden,Zelt und geländegängigem
Auto unterwegs.Unter anderem hat er sich auch am Kenai einen
Charter mit Guide und Schlauchboot geleistet.Er hat dort Kings 
bis ca.25kg gedrillt,jedoch alle großen Fische verloren.Gelandet 
hat er Kings bis 15kg.Einer wurde entnommen und verspeist.
Er war und ist von diesem Trip so begeistert und will,daß ich mal
mit ihm eine Alaskareise unternehme,was aber derzeit von meiner Firma aus nicht möglich ist.Voraussichtlich werde ich ab 
2006 aus dem streßigen Arbeitsprozess ausscheiden.Zur Zeit sammle ich schon alle Infos,die ich finde.Wenn Du so nett wärst
und mir per PM einige Tipps über die Fischerei etwas abseits der Massen zukommen lassen kannst,wäre ich Dir sehr dankbar.


----------



## Jungmefoangler (11. November 2003)

hi sockeye!
ich werde da ja einen bekannten besuchen,er lebt dort und macht das von beruf...er angelt immer dort wo viele fische aber wenig angler sind  :q  ...desshalb wird das mit den booten wohl nichts...aber passt schon.ich hätte nochma ne andere frage:
ich war ja in vancouver und wir hatten zu zweit 2 koffer,ein rohr für die ruten und aufm rückweg den lachs ...
so,mein vater hatte vorher bei der fluggesellschaftangerufen und die sagten ,dass das gewicht alles zusammen gerechnet wird.
so,das paket war 44 kg,trotzdem  mussten wir das auseinander packen,am flughafen  zum glück hatte mein freund das so eingepackt das es 2 pakete a 22 kg waren....aber dann hatten wir ja 5 gepäckstücke,aber man darf doch nur 4 oder?
ich wollt jetzt ma wissen wie das jetzt ist,gilt das angelrohr nicht als frei,wegen sportgerät ;+ wir mussten übrigens nichts extra bezahlen.und danke für die tipps...


----------



## Heimutt-Monster (12. November 2003)

*gerät für Alaska*

Hallo Jungmefoangler, 

die Gepäckregeln im Transatlantik-Flugverkehr (Kanada und USA/Alaska) der Liniengesellschaften lauten: 

O maximal 2 Gepäckstücke von maximal jeweils 32 Kilo. 

Ein Rutenrohr, wenn angemeldet, wird nicht auf die Zahl der Gepäckstücke (2) angerechnet, wohl aber auf das Gesamtgewicht von 64 Kilo. 

Durch Zusammenkleben (Tesaband) zweier Gepäckstücke (z. B. Fischkartons) zu einem kann man manchmal die Zahl der Gepäckstücke reduzieren; das zusammengefügte Stück darf aber nicht mehr als 32 Kilo wiegen und keine größere Kantenlänge (Breite + Höhe + Länge) als 1,76 Meter haben. 

Lufthansa in Vancouver kassiert bei Regelverstoß gnadenlos, zum Beispiel für ein Einzelgepäckstück von 35 Kilo pauschal 175 kanadische Dollar (120 Euro), auch wenn das Gesamtgewicht beider Gepäckstücke unter 64 Kilo liegt. 

Merk Dir also: maximal 2 mal 32 Kilo!

Zum Gerät: Ich war zwei Mal in Alaska und vier Mal in Kanada. Was Dir Dolfin rät, ist meines Erachtens hundertprozentig richtig! 

Petri-Heil für Dich!


----------



## Uwe Bernecker (12. November 2003)




----------



## steveweb (12. November 2003)

Hallo,

ja der Meinung von dolfin würde ich auch generell zustimmen.

Ich habe mit einer "mittelharten" Spinn-Rute in Alaska auf King gefischt.
40-80 WG genügen.
Das wichtiste ist die Rolle und die Schnur.
Eine 50er Monofile würde ich dier empfehlen. Von gefolchtener halte ich nicht soviel, da der Lachs sehr harte und schnelle Fluchten macht. Mir ist zwar zwei mal die Schnur gerissen, aber das lag an der falschen Bremseinstellung bzw. an den Ankern der anderen Boote. 
Ich würde auch zum Einzelhaken raten, so ist mir kein Lachs ausgestiegen.
Top Köder war ein gewönlicher Spinner (Fox Vibrax mit Einzelhaken), der hat von Hause aus schon sehr gute Haken.
Als Rolle muss es eine wirklich stabile sein. z.B. meine Rhino ST hat nicht den schnellen Fluchten standgehalten.
Empfehlung: Penn Spinnfisher SS, Nautil von Michell oder ähnliches. (Damit wurde problemlos gefangen)
Amerikaner fischen zu 90% mit kleinen Multis und kurzen Ruten.
Die wirklich guten Kings die man fängt sind ca. 40-50 Pfund schwer. Die Weibchen der Late-Runs sind etwas schwerer.
Die größeren sind aber wirkliches Glück, wenn man diese landen kann.

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Jungmefoangler (12. November 2003)

wir hätten auch 350 dollar zahlen müssen,wenn wir es zusammen gelassen hätten.also rutenrohr vorher anmelden und dann gehts ...danke für die infos #h


----------



## Sockeye (15. November 2003)

@  gismowolf 


Poste mal wann (welcher Monat) Du auf der Kenai Halbinsel bist, dann kann ich Dir gerne Tipps posten.

Hier schon mal was für den ganzen Sommer und zum Träumen:

Kurz vor Seward und dem Harding Icefield gibt es den Fuller Lakes Trail. Es ist ein Wanderweg mit einer länge von 5Meilen und einem Höhenunterschied vom 500m. Über ihn erreichst Du die Fuller Lakes, ein Paradies für Fliegenfischer.

Im kristallklaren Wasser tummeln sich massenweise "arctic greyling", die auf schwarze Fliegen abgehen.


----------



## Sockeye (15. November 2003)

hier noch ein Bild von meinem ersten arctic greyling:


----------



## Dxlfxn (15. November 2003)

Lieber Sockeye,
das ist kein Arctic Char - das ist ein Arctic Grayling, also eine Äsche. Ein Arctic Char ist ein Saibling...

Die Zahlen von mir, die du so vehement angreifst, sind Erfahrungen von vielen Reisen. Die "Erfahrungen" vom Kenai, sind die von Freunden, die sich das einfach nicht mehr antun wollen. Vielleicht solltest du dir wirklich einmal einige Zahlen ansehen. Z.B. die "täglichen 60 bis 80 Pfünder" sieht leider nur
selten jemand. Zumeist sieht das so aus: "Hier auf dem Foto mein
22 Pfünder - aber ich hab einen Rieeeeesen verloren...."
Leider sind die verlorenen Fische stets die ganz großen. Ich habe in diesem Herbst auch in Terrace unter dem präparierten 99 pfünder von Ingrid Oeder gesessen. Der größte je mit Rute und Rolle gefange Lachs. Ein Traumfisch. Ich war auch bei dem Präparator, der die Abgußform gemacht hat. Dort lag noch das Exemplar, welches der Fängerin gehört... Ein Fisch, den es aber in jedem der großen Systeme gibt. Netzfänge beweisen das. Nur zu fangen und sein Gerät auf diese Trumms abzustellen bedeutet einfach nur Rückenschmerzen und keinen Spaß. Wenn ein solcher Fisch beißt, muß man Glück haben und entweder im Boot sitzen oder ein Boot haben, was man dann schnell besteigen kann.
Glück, wie bei allen wirklich kapitalen Fischen. Ich hoffe auch sehr, das das so bleibt und nicht ein bestimmter Fluß oder die Brieftasche über den Fang der wirklich großen Fische entscheidet


----------



## gismowolf (15. November 2003)

@Sockeye !
Danke für Deine Antwort.An diesem See ist`s ja wunderschön.
Nachdem ich voraussichtlich ab 2006 nicht mehr arbeiten muß
und in Vorruhestand (Altersteilzeit) bin,kann ich mir dann den günstigsten Monat aussuchen.Vom Wetter her wird`s wahrscheinlich am sichersten sein,wenn man Juli oder August
diese Reise plant.Welcher Monat zum Fischen günstiger ist,hängt von den runs ab und da hoffe ich auf eine Empfehlung von Dir.Ausgangspunkt soll Anchorage sein und wir wollen mit einem Pickup mit Schlafmöglichkeit hinten drauf unterwegs sein.Geplant ist auch ein Charter zum Fischen auf Heilbutt und Silberlachs.
Bis dahin ist ja noch etwas Zeit und ich hoffe auch noch wertvolle
Infos im zu erwartenden Bericht über die Anglerboard Alaskareise
zu erfahren,die ja für 2005 geplant ist!
Ja,ich wollte noch sagen,daß ich alle Arten der (Sport)Fischerei
ausübe,mit Trockenfliegen,Nymphen und Streamern (selbst gebunden) von AFTMA 5 bis AFTMA 8-9 umgehen kann(Ausnahme
ist die Fischerei auf Meerforellen,wofür ich bis jetzt noch keine Möglichkeit hatte),weiters betreibe ich die Spinnfischerei mit allen möglichen Kunstködern und mit Köderfischen auf Systemen sowie
die Fischerei auf Friedfische in fließenden Gewässern vom kleinen Wiesenbach bis zur Größe von Inn und Donau.


----------



## Dxlfxn (15. November 2003)

Wollte der Vollständigkeit halber mal einen Arctic Char dranhängen, hoffentlich hats geklappt.
Der Fisch ist vom Tree River - in der Northern Territories, Canada


----------



## Sockeye (15. November 2003)

@dolfin

sorry, du has natürlich Recht es sind die greylings, die sich in dem See tummeln, weiss auch nicht warum ich char geschrieben habe.

Tja und das leidige Thema der Grösse der Kings am Kenai...
Steve hat nunmal je nach Saison bis zu 15 Guides auf dem Kenai. Da der Angeldruck und Konkurrenzdruck auf diesem Fluss sehr gross ist, wissen die ganz genau wer was wann gefangen hat.

Dass Du und deine Freunde keine grossen gefangen haben kann ja durchaus sein... :q 

@gismowolf

Die beste Zeit ist der Juli und August
(bis Ende Juli King und Red)
(ab Mitte August Silver)


----------



## gismowolf (15. November 2003)

@Sockeye !
Danke - dann werde ich einmal für die Planung Mitte Juli bis Mitte August vormerken.Mit solchen Bildern wie angehängt macht mir Martin die Zunge wässrig!


----------



## Dxlfxn (15. November 2003)

@sockeye
Was du oder was ich gefangen habe, können wir ja gelegntlich mal vergleichen. Das ist aber hier nicht die Frage. Da fragt ein
junger Angler, was er an Gerät mitbringen soll, und du erzählst einen hanebüchenen Blödsinn. Hier lesen auch Angler mit, die
wissen, was da wirklich abgeht. Wenn du dir von irgendwelchen
unseriösen Guides diesen Quatsch erzählen läßt, ist das deine Sache. Es aber als Wahrheiten zu verbreiten, ist starker Tobak.
Zeig mir mal eine offizielle Liste, oder eine Seite einer amerikanischen Angelzeitschrift, die das hier bestätigt. Ein guter und seriöser Guide hat diese Aussagen nicht nötig. Fische von 60 bis 80 Pfund zusammen zu nennen, ist schon voll in die Hose.
60 Pfünder sind verhältnismäßig häufig, 80 sind absolute Ausnahmefische. Das aber ist immer auf tausende von Anglern zu sehen, nicht als persönliche Erwartung eines Einzelanglers. Ich will mal sehen, die Ergebnisse von Competitons zu bekommen um dieser Sache mal etwas näher zu kommen.
Wie gesagt: Ich rede hier von Fängen mit der Angel! Der offizielle
Weltrekord stammt übrigens vom Skeena!
Ansonsten werde ich dieses Thema nicht mehr öffnen. Ist echt zu
flach


----------



## Dxlfxn (16. November 2003)

So, ich habe mir noch einmal 12 (!) große Guidingfirmen am Kenai angesehen und deren Bildergalerien und Fangstatistiken angeschaut:
Das wir uns richtig verstehen: Dort werden schöne Fische gefangen. Wie an der gesamten Westküste. Aber: Ich habe keinen Fisch über 70 Pfund gefunden. Ob diese Bildergalerien die
letzten Jahre zeigen, kann ich nicht sagen. Der alte Weltrekord, der die ganze "Welt Rekord Region" Kampagne in Gang brachte, war von 1985. 
Ich glaube auch nicht, das die Firmen, die ich mir angesehen habe, Idioten waren und nur die kleinen Fische in Ihre Werbung nehmen.
Wenn hier also Fische zwischen 60 und 80 Pfund im Dutzend gefangen werden, mach mal einen anderen Thread auf und zeige mal Bilder. Bitte dann aber aktuelle und keine Sammlung der letzten 15 Jahre. Für mich ist hier jetzt Schulz. Der Kollege wollte doch nur eine solide Geräteberatung


----------



## Sockeye (16. November 2003)

> Da fragt ein
> junger Angler, was er an Gerät mitbringen soll, und du erzählst einen hanebüchenen Blödsinn.



Ich hab ja mittlerweile verstanden, dass Du nichts ausser die Gegend um den Skeena gelten lässt. Ok, ist Deine Sache.

Aber lass es doch bitte nicht dazu führen, dass Du die Beiträge nicht einmal liesst, die Du so wehement kritisierst.



> ...Daher brauchst Du auch keine spezielle Ausrüstung für die Kenai-Kings.
> 
> Für die Sockeyes und die Silver reicht eine 80-100g WG Spinnrute, 40 lbs Mono und eine stabile Stationärrolle, mehr würde ich nicht mitschleppen.



;+ 

was daran Blödsinn sein soll, kannst Du mir gerne erklären.

Und warum *nur am Kenai* das Mindestgewicht zur Einreichung als "trophy fisch" bei *75 lbs* liegt und für das restliche Alaska diese Grenze bei *50 lbs* liegt, kannst Du mir sicherlich auch begründen.


----------



## Jungmefoangler (16. November 2003)

hey,müsst euch jetzt doch nicht streiten  
sind coole bilder von euch ,habt ihr vielleicht noch n paar mehr?  
das bild am see ist echt goil...


----------



## Sockeye (16. November 2003)

Ein weiterer Tipp für die erste Augustwoche am Kenai
(Kingsaison beendet - Silberlachse noch nicht da)

Der Kenai fliesst durch eine grossen See, den Skilak lake. Es gibt dort einen sog. Rainbow Charter (Preis ca 200$/Nase)

Von dort aus geht es mit dem Ruderboot in den Kenai. Dieser obere Teil des Kenai's ist absolutes Chinook Schutzgebiet, da dort diese Riesen laichen. Motorboote sind auf diesem Flussabschnit verboten.

Der flache und langsam fliessende Kenai bietet dort den Kings ein ideales Laichgebiet und den räuberischen Regenbogenforellen ein gefundenes Fressen.

Man lässt sich den Fluss hinuntertreiben und fischt mit Nassfliegen (weiss mit einem einzelen Lachsei) auf diese grossen Prachtexemplare. Das Naturerlebniss auf diesem Flussabschnitt ist unvergesslich. Ca. 10 vor unserem Boot hat ein Weiskopfseeadler einen Rotlachs gekrallt und ist in die Wildnis verschwunden. Hin und wieder erwischen sie einen grossen King die sich hier tummeln und dessen grosse Rücken öfters die Wasseroberfläche durchbrechen. Dann hat der Adler Pech gehabt, da er seine Krallen nicht mehr lösen kann.

Die Regenbogenforellen beissen hier um diese Zeit wie wild, aber behalten darf man nur eine, der Rest wird released.

Anbei noch ein Bild meiner Frau mit unserem "Abendessen"


----------



## Sockeye (16. November 2003)

Hier noch ein <b>Anti</b>tipp:

Der Russian River. Das Folksfest der Rotlachsangler. Tausende von Anglern säumen den Upper-Kenai und den dort mündenden Russian River um den zu den Russian-River Lakes aufsteigenden Rotlachsen nachzustellen.

Da viele der Rotlachse schon lange Zeit im Fluss sind haben die Männchen häufig ihre Balzfärbung angenommen. Diese Fische sind kulinarisch wertlos und kämpfen kaum noch. Einmal wollte ich doch so ein Exemplar fangen und habe mich in die Horden von Lachsverrückten Anglern gewagt.....


----------



## Sockeye (16. November 2003)

Und noch ein Tipp für die letzte Augustwoche / Anfang September

Kurz vor der Kenaimündung im Tidenhubgebiet gibt es eine Flussbiegung namens "Beaver Loop". Dort kann man vom Ufer aus excellent den Silberlachsen nachjagen. Mit "cured salmon eggs" bewaffnet findet man sich zum Höhepunkt der Flut ein. Dort angelt man fast auf Grund. Mit einem 3-6 oz. Pyramidenblei sorgt man dafür, dass das Blei im schlammigen Boden steckt. Der 3/0 - 4/0 Haken wird mit einem Egg-Loop geknotet und einem "spin-n-glow" bewaffnet.  (Ein Stück Kork tut's auch, hauptsache der Köder wird über Grund gehalten)

Hier mein 12Pfündiges Ergebnis:


----------



## gismowolf (17. November 2003)

@Sockeye !
Super!! Deine postings entsprechen ganz genau meinen Erwartungen.Bin für jeden weiteren Tip dankbar!


----------



## Sockeye (20. November 2003)

Hallo gismowolf,

falls Du Dir das Russian-River Anglerchaos doch mal ansehen willst, (Ende August) solltest Du von dort aus eine Wanderung (1 Stunde) zu den <b>Russian-River Falls</b> in Betracht ziehen. Dort kannst Du die Lachse beobachten, wie sie akrobatisch die Wasserfälle meistern. Du kannst auch versuchen einen sochen beim Sprung zu fotografieren (ich hab mit meiner Automatik 2 Filme durchgejagt um ein vernünftiges Bild "Lachs in der Luft über Wasserfall" zu bekommen)

Wenn Du dann noch eine weitere Stunde wanderst, kommst Du zu dem <b>Russian Lakes</b>. Dort kannst Du tausende von knallrot gefärbten Lachsen beobachten, die sich paaren.

Aber: auf der gesamten Strecke ist absolutes Angelverbot, da es zum Laichgebiet der Rotlachse gehört.


----------



## gismowolf (20. November 2003)

@Sockeye
Danke für den Tip.Kein Problem für mich,nicht zu angeln.Ich laufe 
(pirsche)zur Laichzeit (z.B.bei uns jetzt Bachforelle)etliche Kilometer und seh mir das wunderbare Schauspiel gerne an!


----------

